# Swamp Dog Trial



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any news from the Open?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open call backs to the water blind
3,7,8,13,14,18,20,27,31,35,36,41,42,44 ,45,49,53,59,66,70,76


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go my little Raven # 14 !!!!


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Jay Dufour said:


> Go my little Raven # 14 !!!!


Thought you would would still be watching


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 4th
3,7,8,14,31,35,36,41,42,44,49,53,59,66,70

Amateur Callbacks to land blind 
1,2,5,7,12,15,16,19,23,25,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,39,41,42,43,45,48,50,56,57,61,65,66


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

wsligh said:


> Thought you would would still be watching


Haha Of course ! We miss her dearly ! Good luck and great job wif her !!


----------



## Chuck Mezera (Jan 8, 2009)

Derby Results?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Go Elizabeth and Woody.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry not sure of any Derby callbacks


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> Go Elizabeth and Woody.


Ditto!!

M


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Again for Good Luck.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

“L.B” To the Open 4th.... good luck!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to water blind
2, 5, 12, 25, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 39, 41, 43, 48, 50, 56, 57 - 17 dogs


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to Bonaventure's Raven winning her first Open ! Sorry ,don't know other placements,but congrats to them also.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

2nd Alvin Hatcher/Bullet
3rd Dave Opseth /Charley
4th Charlie Hayden / Bunny


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur 
1-Hudson-Jeff Lyons
2-Rev Rex Bell
3-Peyton-Sammie Thompson
4- Classy- Johnny Armstrong- q's national am!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Jeff and Hudson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Chad Baker said:


> Congrats to Jeff and Hudson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto what Chad said!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yay Bonaventure's Quick Pick Raven ! Congrats yall


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Yay Bonaventure's Quick Pick Raven ! Congrats yall


Way to go Ed Forry and Raven !!!!!

john


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all involved in the breeding, training, handling and ownership of Raven. And to you, Jay, for the warm spot in your heart for her. She's a nice dog from FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick, owned by Joe and Tal Broyles. Quick recently passed away, so now Raven can carry on her sire's winning tradition.

rita


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Especially to Jay who sold Raven to me. She is special. Did it for Quick.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Huge congratulations to William, Ed, and Raven...couldn't happen to nicer bunch of well deserving guys!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

wsligh said:


> Thanks everyone. Especially to Jay who sold Raven to me. She is special. Did it for Quick.


Sometimes you just need a "like" button! Congratulations!


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree, Susan! It's been a long row to hoe, but it's all starting to come together!


----------



## PamelaP (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello there! I am newbie here.


----------

